# Growing under lights



## arcticshaun (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been growing orchids for about 8 years now. I now have about 100 plants of various genera growing under fluorescent lights (many are still seedlings). 
Of these 17 are Paphs and 1 is a Phrag. Here are my slippers:
Paphiopedilum armeniacum
P. Booth's Saint-Adductum
P. Flame Arrow x Shadow Magic
P. insigne
P. kolopakingii 'Joan' x Bengal Lancers 'Aggie'
P. malipoense
P. Patsey Boersma
P. Pinocchio x bellatulum
P. Prince Edward of York
P. Raisin Eyes 'Rose Leopard' x Maudiae 'Los Osos'
P. rothschildianum
P. Simaril x Key Lime
P. St. Armel x3
P. White Knight x Ang Thong
Phragmipedilum Chuck Acker

Shaun


----------



## arcticshaun (Apr 11, 2007)

A picture of my grow show. It's gotten a little crowded.







Shaun


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice, Shawn!

Funny how we are all lacking in space, isn't it? 
Is that a ping in the forground? Looks happy!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice setup! What size is the fishtank? What type of lights are you using? 

Paphman910


----------



## arcticshaun (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, that's one my Pings in the front. I bought one to help control fungus gnats (repotting and more inorganic media works better) but I found that I liked the growth habit and flowers so I keep a few around.
The 70 gal tank used to be my primary grow area but I now use it to keep up the humidity for some seedlngs and divisions. I would like to see it evolve into a cooler growing area as it has an intake on the side and I have access to lots of cool/cold/frosty air from outside. I used to use strictly 4' fluorescents but started adding 45 W CFL's which has really helped some of my higher light plants. Right now I'm running 4 dual 4' fixtures and 3 45W CFL's. The only plants that see any sunlight are those that I bring upstairs for my wife to display while in bloom.
I think my most perverse growing attempt so far is Vanda Motes Indigo which probably feels like it is in some dim frozen version of hell, I keep promising it a greenhouse  .

Shaun


----------



## James (Apr 17, 2007)

arcticshaun said:


> I think my most perverse growing attempt so far is Vanda Motes Indigo which probably feels like it is in some dim frozen version of hell, I keep promising it a greenhouse  .
> 
> Shaun



LOL I love you description! That is one crowded grow area!


----------

